# Best trainers for cycling on a hybrid?



## J1888 (3 Dec 2014)

Hi all,

Currently, I use my old Adidas Samba trainers to cycle in, as they're light etc.

However, the sole is now nearly flat so they're becoming quite slippy.

Anyone got any suggestions of good trainers for wearing on normal pedals (i.e. not those fancy-dan clipless ones ;-) ) 

Cheers


----------



## Profpointy (3 Dec 2014)

I take the view that the one advantage of flat pedals, with or without toe-clips is that you can wear any old shoes. If you're getting special shoes, or at least choosing shoes specifically, then you might as well go clipless.

When I wore toe clips I favoured a stout pair of Loake brogues with smooth soles (perfectly serious by the way), but the brogue style is optional.


----------



## andyfraser (3 Dec 2014)

I agree with @Profpointy. I wear either Karrimore walking boots (warm, genuinely waterproof, good in winter) or Karrimore walking shoes (not waterproof, good in summer and warmer dry days in winter) not because they good for cycling (although they seem to be perfectly adequate) but because I like wearing them and they're very comfortable.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Dec 2014)

+1 for Karrimors


----------



## J1888 (3 Dec 2014)

Thanks all - the only reason I want to get rid of my sambas (apart from their age and tattiness) is that I've found that since getting new pedals - metal ones to replace the standard plastic that the bike came with - the now completely flat sole has caused havoc sometimes, causing my foot slipping off the pedal, which can be quite dangerous...


----------



## buggi (3 Dec 2014)

I actually disagree. Anything but running trainers. Running trainers tend to have a one directional grip which can cause slipping on flat pedals. Cross trainers are better.


----------



## andyfraser (3 Dec 2014)

I have metal pedals. My Karrimors have big grips and don't slip on the pedals. I've ridden in Hush Puppies on the same metal pedals without a problem though.


----------



## zizou (3 Dec 2014)

five tens are probably the most popular brand amongst bmx and mtbers who use flat pedals - with good reason, the sole has a tacky sort of rubber that sticks well to pedals


----------



## theloafer (3 Dec 2014)

J1888 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently, I use my old Adidas Samba trainers to cycle in, as they're light etc.
> 
> ...



try adding these my g/f loves them ..she cant do clipless
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/zefal-mini-clips


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2014)

I've used football training shoes a bit like these but they don't have to cost as much.
http://store.nike.com/gb/en_gb/pd/m...=EUNS_KW_PL_UK_Nike_Mercurial_Victory_V_CR7_M
I've used them with flat peddles,they seem to grip well.


----------



## andabby (13 Dec 2014)

I use Lonsdale slip ons from sport direct, found laces got caught in the chain.
Fingers crossed and skin still on shins I've not slipped on pedals yet


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Dec 2014)

Dont have a problem with Sambas myself. They're my casual shoe of choice and I've had em for years in all states of age and distress, they don't work well on rubber topped pedals but never had a moments worry on metal ones. I have some Sports Direct Karrimor walking shoes as my winter footwear and would echo the other positive comments about them, warm, grippy, keep the wet out and nowadays dirt cheap to buy.


----------



## MacB (13 Dec 2014)

zizou said:


> five tens are probably the most popular brand amongst bmx and mtbers who use flat pedals - with good reason, the sole has a tacky sort of rubber that sticks well to pedals



These are a good choice and they have a wide range but other makes offer tacky soles as well and you can also have the 5/10 style stealth rubber soles put on anything you want.

I don't know what pedals you changed to but I find no problems with grip, regardless of footwear, using BMX style pedals with pins. I've mainly used metal ones but you can get lighter plastic ones that I found ok as well.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Dec 2014)

Why trainers?

There are trainer like bike shoes that meet the best of both worlds 

Most running or sports trainers have soft soles that make pedalling less efficient


----------

